# Need Help on Color... Pics inside



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay I have no idea as to what color my puppy is :roll: can someone help please!!! I mean ive looked at sites and im just confused... 

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g308/angel_with_scabbed_wings_2594/S4022152.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g308/angel_with_scabbed_wings_2594/S4022167.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g308/angel_with_scabbed_wings_2594/x.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g308/angel_with_scabbed_wings_2594/z.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g308/angel_with_scabbed_wings_2594/S4022104.jpg


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

he looks like a blue fawn... do you know his bloodline?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say a dark blue fawn. She is very pretty.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

i have no idea her bloodline just yet im still waiting on papers to get in *sighs* OH thank you very much i think shes pretty as well as other people that see me walking her... :love2:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I was thinking blue fawn, too.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very pretty pup. I agree with everyone else she is a purdy dark blue fawn.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

is that a good thing being so dark?? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The shade doesn't really matter, but the color is very beautiful. I personally own a lighter blue fawn and would have to say that the darker shade is much prettier. ( no one tell Moo I said that lol)


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

lol thanks i wont tell....  Well thank you all who answered my color question... Hopefully i will get my papers in ive been waiting FOR like WEEKS  dunno where they are but oh well i will wait some more...


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

That color looks like buckskin. Nice pup!


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hope hope you get your papers to... Where or who did you get her from? Most of the breeders I know would ask you to put a deposit down then you would get the papers before the dog... But those are just some breeders others are different....

She is a pretty pup though!


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

I got her from some guy hes an army veterain *cant spell* in Oakcliff, Texas *yes the hood lol* Wow what a conincidence he called last night saying the papers came in, but hes in the hospital :-( So i have to wait still


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

I honestly think he was trying to get rid of her lol yuh i paid him and out she came flea infested and scared :-( and then she crapped in my car lol it was a fun day i tell ya.... and now she NEVER leaves my side lol i call her nosey


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Poor baby all flea infested ... At least she is in a good loving home now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SouthKakBully said:


> That color looks like buckskin. Nice pup!


Actually yes... Does she have a black nose? A buckskin would have a black nose and a blue fawn would have a blue or violet shaded nose.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*It looks like what ADBA calls a "Fawn Bluie" http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5&pid=182, but like most everyone i would call it dark blue fawn. *


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

She actually has pretty good pigmentation. So often, you see blue fawns with such washed out coloring. I like the dark, bold colors


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

GSDBulldog said:


> She actually has pretty good pigmentation. So often, you see blue fawns with such washed out coloring. I like the dark, bold colors


*Yeah, Most blue fawns have the pinkish eye lids.*


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

i think her nose looks violet, but i could be wrong oh and thanks for compliments i think she is getting a big head now lol *strutting around the house* Yuh i think she knows she's pretty when we go out in public lol I honestly never knew the difference between her color and the lighter ones until now...

Thanks


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm going with blue fawn as well my aunt has one and it's the same color as yours!!!!!


----------

